
Ask HN: Best ML / computer vision books to read after a linear Algebra course? - goostavos
Recommendations for machine learning or computer vision books which would be good for building on top of some newly found linear algebra knowledge?
======
codingslave
Computer vision is all data augmentation and convolutional neural networks. I
would study the different network architectures to get a real understanding of
the field. Start with:

1.) AlexNet/Vgg 2.) Resnet/Inception 3.) MobileNets, NasNet, EfficientNet etc.

